# What instrument would that be?



## questioner

Good day, boys and girls.
My first time here - hope I am not breaking any kind of code or etiquette.

Long story short:
Stepfather is passionate about classical music. Attends classical music events on regular basis.
A couple weeks ago sent me the attached photo and asked me what in the world was that.
Mentioned it was making crunch-/crack-like sounds.

Event's name was "Freddy Kempf plays Gerschwin".

Tried google - got spammed with hurdy-gurdy results
Tried mailing the venue - no word.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SuperTonic

Did your stepfather say what piece it was used in? Or do you have the program for the concert? I googled the event name you gave and couldn't find anything.

Your description of the sound and the crank shaft on the box makes me think it might be a ratchet, but I've never seen one inside an enclosed box before.


----------



## questioner

Hello! Thank you for your interest:
1. I don't have particular information about when could it have been played. Also doubting that the old man would be able to tell (investigating this as I owe him a lot).
2. Information about the event (in English):
https://filharmonia.szczecin.pl/events/284-


----------



## SuperTonic

I checked out the 3 pieces on the program in the link you posted. The Nielsen symphony and Finlandia don't use any exotic percussion instruments that I am aware of. The Gershwin Concerto in F does have an extended percussion section, but nothing I would consider really exotic or unusual (according to wiki: bass drum, bells, xylophone, snare drum, wood block, whip, crash and suspended cymbals, triangle, and tam tam). 

Maybe it's a whip? That would match the description of the sound you gave, but I've never seen one that looked like that. It typically looks like two pieces of wood joined together by a hinge on one end.


----------



## questioner

SuperTonic said:


> I checked out the 3 pieces on the program in the link you posted. The Nielsen symphony and Finlandia don't use any exotic percussion instruments that I am aware of. The Gershwin Concerto in F does have an extended percussion section, but nothing I would consider really exotic or unusual (according to wiki: bass drum, bells, xylophone, snare drum, wood block, whip, crash and suspended cymbals, triangle, and tam tam).
> 
> Maybe it's a whip? That would match the description of the sound you gave, but I've never seen one that looked like that. It typically looks like two pieces of wood joined together by a hinge on one end.


Well, I checked their standard gear/musicians. As you said: nothing special there.
Checked ratchet and whip you have suggested and I am not sure: these are lightweight and simple, while here it's something that appears more complex. Not sure about that, but these sticks on photo in conjunction with these holes make me think as if they were to plug the holes. Not sure whether that would be correct line of questioning though.


----------



## questioner

SuperTonic said:


> I checked out the 3 pieces on the program in the link you posted. The Nielsen symphony and Finlandia don't use any exotic percussion instruments that I am aware of. The Gershwin Concerto in F does have an extended percussion section, but nothing I would consider really exotic or unusual (according to wiki: bass drum, bells, xylophone, snare drum, wood block, whip, crash and suspended cymbals, triangle, and tam tam).
> 
> Maybe it's a whip? That would match the description of the sound you gave, but I've never seen one that looked like that. It typically looks like two pieces of wood joined together by a hinge on one end.


Last resort: sent a question to Mr. Kempf's FB. Hopefully he's gonna answer.


----------



## Potiphera

questioner said:


> Last resort: sent a question to Mr. Kempf's FB. Hopefully he's gonna answer.


I'll ask around for you. Meantime, do you have a music store nearby you where you can make enquiries? 
The classical music store in my town have several percussion instruments, but I have not seen the one you have shown.


----------



## questioner

Potiphera said:


> I'll ask around for you.


Love you!


Potiphera said:


> Meantime, do you have a music store nearby you where you can make enquiries?


These people (the poles) are everything but friendly and their customer service (would I count as a customer anyway) is a disgrace.


----------



## Potiphera

questioner said:


> Love you!
> 
> These people (the poles) are everything but friendly and their customer service (would I count as a customer anyway) is a disgrace.


I'm afraid I haven't had much luck, one friends thinks it could be a kind of ratchet at best guess.


----------



## Potiphera

questioner said:


> Good day, boys and girls.
> My first time here - hope I am not breaking any kind of code or etiquette.
> 
> Long story short:
> Stepfather is passionate about classical music. Attends classical music events on regular basis.
> A couple weeks ago sent me the attached photo and asked me what in the world was that.
> Mentioned it was making crunch-/crack-like sounds.
> 
> Event's name was "Freddy Kempf plays Gerschwin".
> 
> Tried google - got spammed with hurdy-gurdy results
> Tried mailing the venue - no word.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


It look like the mystery is solved. 
The percussion instrument is called a* Ratchet with crank resonator box. *

Here are some illustrations and link. It can be fitted on a stand.



















Source.........https://kolberg.com/en/products/ins...tor-box/6596/ratchet-with-crank-resonator-box


----------



## questioner

Potiphera said:


> It look like the mystery is solved.
> The percussion instrument is called a* Ratchet with crank resonator box. *


GEE WHIZ! THIS IS THE THING!
Thank you so much! Just sent it to the old man and he said this was the thing. I am grateful as I owe him a lot. Don't know if I can offer anything in return as I know nothing about music.



aishyoung056 said:


> I'll ask around for youII'm afraid I haven't had much luck


We found it: ratchet with crank.


----------

